

Show HN: Confered - Mobile app landing pages made easy - freddy

Confered is a project I have been working to take the pain out of creating nice looking landing pages for your mobile app. This is often the last process in creating your mobile app and usually the most overlooked. Let me know what you think: http://confered.com
======
lukencode
Cool Idea. Heres a couple of things I'd like to see: \- A metro style wp7
theme such as <http://www.4thandmayor.com/> (I've got some wp7 apps) \- Some
way to embed the app details into an existing page. Say if I wanted a nice way
to list my apps on my blog.

~~~
freddy
thanks I will def add wp7 support.

------
freddy
Clickable: <http://confered.com>

